# Snow tire?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, Happy 2013 everyone!!!!!! :snowflake:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What an Awesome Shot!!! Happy 2013 to you too!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Right back atcha! Awesome shot and subject, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love that picture


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love that picture


Thanks.......  Found a different shot & not sure now which I like.....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Sable got to play also. She will be 9 next month.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are some great shots


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Full size or cropped?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> Those are some great shots


   Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Her face seems a bit clearer in the second shot and I prefer the cropped shot.

Well done of both dogs.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Her face seems a bit clearer in the second shot and I prefer the cropped shot.
> 
> Well done of both dogs.


Thanks! I agree, can make her face out better.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well done of both dogs.


It sure was fun playin in the snow. Now, it is a gonna mud mess. Our snow is melting.


----------

